# hot tub repair



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

hello,

got a 3rd hand hot tub, needs repair.

some leaks to fix.

biggest issue. it has two manual valves underneath
in the water line on either side of circulating
pump. the manual valve on the inlet to the pump
is broken. i can understand the utility 
of valve on the outlet
side of the pump, closing it prevents water from
going into filter, when a hose is connected and
that hose valve open it allows you to empty
the tub. what are the uses for the valve on
the inlet side of the pump. there is very slim
chance of gluing together, but i doubt. there
is a very short pipe stub on each side of valve
(the rest is fittings, 'flex' pipe) that I might
be able to glue up pipe to and do without
a valve there.


a jet fitting the white plastic (behind trim ring) is 
broken, inside of it pulls off, jet assembly and
rest of white plastic is still attached/glued/caulked
to tub. maybe can just glue together.


thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Glueing is not a solution, only a bandaid that will eventually fail. Your best bet is to get factory replacement or aftermarket parts and fix it corrently.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

Rockn said:


> Glueing is not a solution, only a bandaid that will eventually fail. Your best bet is to get factory replacement or aftermarket parts and fix it corrently.


thanks for reply.

what is utility of manual valve to pump inlet (i know it shuts the flow) but
what are the uses for that. i realize the outlet valve being closed allows
pumping out the tub out the garden hose connected just upstream of
it.

for the inlet valve there are short stubs if i cut it out and could replace
with a straigth pipe, i may have just enough to glue up a coupling.

is the flex piping used commonly pvc? can i cut and glue to that
with common pvc parts?

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I had a hot tub for 10 years, I used standard PVC pipe and fittings to repair several leaks. There should be no issue us doing that. I suspect one of the reasons for the inlet valve is to remove the pump for service without draining the tub.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I had a hot tub for 10 years, I used standard PVC pipe and fittings to repair several leaks. There should be no issue us doing that. I suspect one of the reasons for the inlet valve is to remove the pump for service without draining the tub.


Thanks.

That would be the only use I could guess for an inlet valve, but they appear to
not be very tight gate valves so it would be a wet swap.

It will be a spring project, the tub is outside and too cold to repair. I pulled 
the heater/pump/blower and have in basement. I sucked out the hoses,
jets, filter housing and pipes with a larger shop vac. So I think it's set
for winter.

thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good luck. Other than the tight quarters working on it, I didn't have any particular issues with the plumbing repairs. Mine was also outside, and built into a deck, so I needed to be shaped like a pretzel to get to some of the plumbing.


----------

